# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Для Windows server 2008 r2 (Украшенства, активация)

## evgeny2009

Те кто устанавливал и не впечетлился внешним видом и удобствами r2, предлагаю активировать:
*Windows Aero, Windows Media Player*
Вместе с Windows Server 2008, как ни странно, идут такие совсем несерверные компоненты. Наверное чтоб админам не было скучно :) Но по умолчанию они не установлены, что ж, исправим и это. 

Нам необходимо установить компонент который называется *Desktop Experience*. 
Запускаем *Server Manager* (Start - All Programs - Administrative Tools - Server Manager или *CompMgmtLauncher.exe*). Переходим в раздел Features и жмем Add Features 
В диалоге среди списка компонентов отмечаем *Desktop Experience* (возможно у вас возникнет желание включить еще какие-то компоненты, это можно сделать здесь же). Жмем Next и Install.

Спустя несколько минут (или нескольких десятков минут - у кого как :) ) установка будет завершена и будет предложено перезапустить компьютер, что мы и сделаем.

Запускаем службу Themes (и устанавливаем ей автоматический запуск) - и можно включать Aero. 


Далее Control Panel - Personalization - Windows Color and Appearance. Тамдолжнабылапоявитьсясхема Windows Aero. Если не появилась - проверьте, не забыли ли вы вставить в PCI-E слот видеокарточку с аппаратной поддержкой DirectX 9.0, и пиксельных шейдеров версии 2.0. 

У меня выгледит вот так :)

Для тех кому нужно установить гаджеты можно почитать сдесь 
Удачи всем наслаждайтесь:)

----------

Dimon_irb (16.05.2012)

----------


## alex_vag

Все это круто. .Но я непойму, зачем работающий сервак украшать рюшечками и финтифлюшками всяческими И Стабильность повысится ?

----------


## evgeny2009

Люди HELP ME!!!!  Кинтье ссылку на настройку и установку новых версий CITRIX XEN APP. Разберусь, выложу подробненький отчёт..

----------

